# Could be a silly question, but it never hurts to try.



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey all,

Sorry that i wont start off with the question but this is my first post. So I decided I'll do a bit of an introduction. You can call me the "Dr." but its just a name that came from my medicated brain. I hope that i get to have knowledge equivalent as that of doctor through the help of all of you. 

  It has probably been I'll say about 5 years or so that I've known about this site. Visiting it frequently and amazed at what people have produced over the years. Congrats to you all and thanks for keeping up so far. What amazes me though, is that the process of nature is always right in front for all these growers and thats part of the reason of my skepticism of the credibility of the site. I am sure there are some out there that dont just kill males, or have a female just for the bud.
      This brings me to the point i am trying to get at which has been in my head lately that I have started thinking of growing.What happens when you get two seeds of quality strains of opposite sex? It itself is the proces which what nature has and continues to be about which is to keep alive. Reproduce. I hope you guys will answer me in return with the answer. Thanks for reading. Truly. This is the moment i finally decided to step up. 

_The Doctor


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 28, 2011)

if you get a male and a female seed of the strain and grow them together, the male will produce pollen and seeds, the female will produce bud, until it is pollinated by the male and then would start also producing seeds. does this answer your question?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> and thats part of the reason of my skepticism of the credibility of the site.
> 
> _The Doctor


 

not sure what that really means? if you've been around for 5 years watching and reading you should know the credibility of this site. 

as for your question. some ppl will keep males and make crosses with other strains or f2's to keep the strain around. just depends on the grower


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> if you get a male and a female seed of the strain and grow them together, t*he male will produce pollen and seeds,* the female will produce bud, until it is pollinated by the male and then would start also producing seeds. does this answer your question?


Doesnt sound right...

The MALE PRODUCES POLLEN FROM THE STAMEN
The FEMALE RECEIVES THE POLLEN ON HER HAIRS (Stigma/Pistils)
The Pistil retreats into the Calyx and, if fertile, will produce a seed on the female plant within the calyx. 

1st link is small and a quick read
hXXp://extension.oregonstate.edu/mg/botany/flowers.html
hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plant_sexuality


eace:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, thanks to all you who have replied and welcomed me. Pardon me for the badly written question. However, to you Moses, you mentioned that the male produces pollen and also seeds. Is this always the case or what? I am saying this because last summer i grew a seed outdoor and it turned out being male. I just let it grow wildly, taking care of it of course, to get some experience even if its with male. It turned out to be a nice, plant by my standards. Good pine tree, a little shy of 3 feet but no sign of deficiency or anything. But with that, all it produced was lots of pollen, no seeds.

To you OG, thanks for pointing me to those sources. I will be sure to check them out thoroughly as soon as i get the chance. Please check out my thread on the Clone Bubblegum i got going. I can use any advice and tips I can get to point me to the right direction.

But back to the question. I was simply looking for the answer: You get seeds. Lots I would assume when you take the pollen of a male and give it to a female burning with desire. :hubba: Having said that, I find it hard that us, users, brothers we can say, don't help each other out. :48: 

_THE DOCTOR


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 28, 2011)

what do you mean help each other out? seed swapping and things of that nature aren't allowed. its a risk to everyone involved


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2011)

Give these a read 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

I<----and...doesnt happen all too often:rofl:


Cut to the chase, stop beating around the bush, we arent trying to wag the dog...


WHat are you getting at? DRK?


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 28, 2011)

Well thanks again for the replies. Specially to you OZzy, those rules set me in place!! Well then, i guess the only option is the seedbank listed right when you come into the site right? attitude? any others you out there recommend that don't give you any LEGAL trouble. Or in other words, that actually go by the rules.  

By the way, i am interested in knowledge in the outdoor category. Again, please give me feedback on the clone posting i got up. Thanks. Sorry for beating around the bush, i was simply just trying to be discreet. :confused2:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2011)

Attitude is more of a "broker".

They obtain/redirect just about all brands.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 29, 2011)

"What amazes me though, is that the process of nature is always right in front for all these growers and thats part of the reason of my skepticism of the credibility of the site"   

 So why are you skeptic of the credibility of the site? becuz we arnt giving you free seeds?


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Well thanks again for the replies. Specially to you OZzy, those rules set me in place!! Well then, i guess the only option is the seedbank listed right when you come into the site right? attitude? any others you out there recommend that don't give you any LEGAL trouble. Or in other words, that actually go by the rules.
> 
> By the way, i am interested in knowledge in the outdoor category. Again, please give me feedback on the clone posting i got up. Thanks. Sorry for beating around the bush, i was simply just trying to be discreet. :confused2:



Always wise to _"test the water"_ before diving in head first.. 
There are several legitimate and reliable seed banks, but Attitude is going to be hard to beat IMO. 
best o' luck


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 29, 2011)

seedboutique,com is where MP told me to get seeds, I posted a thread in seeds a while ago. 
and yes Dr. when the seeds on a male plant first break open, they release pollen into the air


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> if you get a male and a female seed of the strain and grow them together, the male will produce pollen and seeds, the female will produce bud, until it is pollinated by the male and then would start also producing seeds. does this answer your question?
> 
> seedboutique,com is where MP told me to get seeds, I posted a thread in seeds a while ago.
> and yes Dr. when the seeds on a male plant first break open, they release pollen into the air


:confused2:.... "_seeds on a male plant........"_
  Male plants do not have or produce "seeds".
 "Seeds" do not 'break open and release pollen'.. "Staminate flowers" do.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

:yeahthat:


Male produces "Staminate Flowers".....NOT  SEEDS


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 29, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Seeds" do not 'break open and release pollen'.. "Staminate flowers" do.





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> Male produces "Staminate Flowers".....NOT  SEEDS



male plants produce staminate flowers, which produce seeds/pollen? so males produce seeds/pollen..................


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

males produce pollen, yes. 
What "you" said, inferred, was that males _have_ seeds. That is incorrect, and is misleading at best.


> seeds on a male plant first break open, they release pollen into the air..
> male will produce pollen and seeds


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 29, 2011)

oh ok sorry Hick, and everyone else. I used the words pollen and seeds interchangeably and I shouldnt have. Sorry people.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 29, 2011)

Well thats a discussion. I did get a bit confused when I read that males produce seeds. Now i have to re-write all my notes. Just playing. As for the person who said that I would be expecting seeds, honestly... who wouldn't? As i said, i went over the rules and i understand now. That is why i didn't see people doing that which caused me confusion and suspicion , but its all good now. BTW, approximately how long do seeds take to arrive by mail??? I might just give a visit to a dispensary, bad thing is they are all about business!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

_THE DOCTOR


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 29, 2011)

depends on where you live and which website you buy from. some are in canada and some are in europe, and probably elsewhere. usually no longer than 2 weeks ive heard though


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds good. I have heard that there are also many good strains if not EVERYTHING in CA. Is this true??? On the sites I have visited that are the seedbanks, it feels like there are endless of choices. There are some that catch your eye because of the looks or the name(fame). Then there is also the difference in $$$$. My question is, how much of a difference is there between a good quality strain and one that is more or less 'marijuana of the past.'? Is it even worth growing the 'cheap' strains? Can price tell them aside? 
       I have smoked all kinds of buds in the past :bong2: , from possible the best to shwag from the street(who knows where that is grown). And wow, as many of you probably know, its like night and day. So when it comes to trying to produce something, one should obviously want the best. That is my case. I want to give this a shot, and don't want to waste my time by having a strain that is not of good quality. So please, fly those answers in and let me know the one's that i should get or the one's everyone should avoid.

_The DOCTOR


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 29, 2011)

This might help: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2011)

Seedbanks I have used...google any of them to get the links:

Attitude
Dope-seeds
Single seed centre
Hemp depot
Sow amazing seeds
Nirvana


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2011)

Different strains produce quite different highs.  Before you decide on what strain you want, decided what you want out of your plant.  Do you need pain relief?  Do you want a couch-lock high?  Or a daytime functional one?  Etc, etc, etc....Figure this out and then the members can help you with recommendations for an easy to grow strain that suits YOU.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for that information Goddess, of course you know it all. :hubba:  With my passion for MJ, i would want to grow one of each type, but that's just getting greedy. I am definitely interested in something that would better your functioning throughout the day. By that i guess i mean not a big crash after the high. This is just my opinion on the strains i have tried from my neck of the woods:
Top 5(in order 1 being best)
1. Diable OG (Probably biggest crash but biggest high) Strongest OG flavor(piny) yet smooth. In this category goes all other good OG's.

2. Strawberry Haze (This is something that I would be interested) The batch i got from this smelled like fruits and was an awesome smoke. It takes me to memories 5 years ago, pheeeeww. Good bud. Social and no big crash. It was good sativa i believe but yet had powerful smoke.

3. Pre-98 Bubba

4. Purple Kush -   All i ever saw were 3 colors. Purple, masses of orange trichomes, and darkest green leaves. Even the smoke i blew out of my mouth reflected these colors.

5- Sensi Star - My buddy introduced me to this flower, he was all stoked  as i realized after he had every reason to be. The smell was out of this world, didn't even smell anything like MJ. Smoke was equally as great.


*any of these strains could be number 1 for me, I DONT CARE!!!!

So now, please share with me whats your number 1.
And tips for me are always welcomed.


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2011)

My number one so far has been Larry OG from Cali Connection....Pre 98 bubba is solid as is Sensi Star.  The Larry is not a very functional high unless you take her real early. If you have access to clones LVPK is fire as well....it sits right below Larry on my list.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 29, 2011)

well its a job like any other to make and produce seeds.Time is money. People dont like to work for free, and a mans gotta eat right.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 29, 2011)

ICE is a great strain for pain and insomnia; but I like that AK-48 for my daytime buds... Blue mystic had a great smell/taste, and wasn't too bad of a buzz either! Kind of heady high, with a small crash a few hours later; energetic during though! Also, Blue widow was a good "uppity" high... Not the best yielder though, so SOG or ScrOG would be best! Hope this helps bud!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 29, 2011)

Of course it helps! Thanks to you all. :goodposting: (s).

 I am thinking of getting some White Rhino seeds feminized, do any of you out there know how this does outdoor?? If not that my one of my other options is, OG Sage. It sounds kind of 'whack' by my standards. I think they are trying to put in the OG just to make it sound good. But i dont know anything, you guys tell me.

 Also, for outdoors, what is generally better, Sativa or Indica?...I already learned hybrids are always good. I am not sure if to do that, or get some clones of some good OG. Not anything close to the one i have going on my other post. Just some tiny clones about the size to put into beer cups. But definitely better strains... What do you guys think? Rememeber all outdoor. The same environment to my other journal on Bubblegum:CLONE.
Heck i'll just attach picture.:hubba: 

Note: the second picture is facing east, receiving good ol morning sun. As you can see the plant is totally shaded(dark) can't see it. The plant seems to be growing fine as you can see on 3rd picture.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sativa by all means is better for outdoor! Given that you're not trying to keep it concealed! Sativas wll grow huge outdoors and really pump out some weight! Again, can be LST'd across the ground, given you have enough horizontal space to accommodate. You could tie it down in a spiral and maximize your space and buds! Try and keep the side branches at the same height and the plant will treat each one as a main cola come flowering season!:hubba:

Edit: looks like you may have a deficiency there, maybe magnesium or calcium? Note the light coloring around the edges of the new growth from about the third node down to the top... Also, not sure about the White Rhino, but if it's anything like other "white" strains I've seen, can do well outside if climate is favorable; better for an indoor garden as far as potency though: I think outdoor white widow is slightly weaker than indoor: IMHO but quantity is much better outdoor... Almost a trade I guess!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 29, 2011)

Good information as usual gixxerman. Are there any threads on here you know that cover 'lst' step by step for dummies? I know its pretty much tie down, but I am wondering if there is a secret to the tying. I will try to get some pictures of the tie down i did. I would say the main stem instead of being a good straight 90 degree angle, i brought it down to about 60 degrees incline. My plan is to probably bring it all the way to 45 degrees. ****However, as I have seen when i tied it down initially. Some branches get too close to the ground, almost lying against the ground i would say. What do i with these branches??? I cut one down because since it had some contact with the ground there was damage on it that was not present on the others.

Note: As you can see from the pictures, and the setup i have around the plant. It does not receive any direct sunlight, harldly any i would say. Doing 'lst' I have noticed makes it receive much less sunlight than the little it is already receiving. Any thoughts??? I will also try to do a thread on all the insects i encounter in my garden with pictures included. I think some might be a GRAVE issue.


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> well its a job like any other to make and produce seeds.Time is money. People dont like to work for free, and a mans gotta eat right.


Ha!... making producing "strains" may be considered a job.  But chucking pollen one time, producing a few thousand f1 hybrids, 'should'.. "IMO" be considered a passtime, hobby for which $10 p/seed is ludicrous. :hubba:

Doc, about 'anything' you choose is going to be a hybrid. Pure _'anything'_ sat' or indica is nearlly non-existent in this day.    Flowering time is goin to
range between 8 and 11 weeks and/or mid sept to mid Oct. outdoors with almost any of them. Very few strains will stray out of that realm.."IME"

IMO the femmenised seeds are NOT worthy of the extra $$ they demand. Use the extra bucks for more seeds .. or good nutrients, quality soil, ect.

MJ loves direct sunlight...
  Training/tieng her down... branches touching the ground will quickly reverse their growth direction toward the sun.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that bit of knowledge Hick. I was about to go and buy some feminized seeds. Wow am i surprised. I was told even by the dispensary selling them they are guaranteed females. So i guess not??  I don't think i have much of an option though since feminized is all the place carries. And yes, for their painfully laborous job, they charge 10 per seed. Should i try and do clones outdoor instead of starting from seed?

_The Doctor


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2011)

I love clones. What clones do they have?


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey rosebud,

I have seen a couple of OG clones out there, Sour OG, OG kush, XXX OG, LA Confidential, Bubblegum. Much of them were not in great shape. I am probably going to wait about a week or two and see if they get some more. Since i will be putting them outside, it won't hurt since the total sunlgiht will only be longer at about 13 1/2 hours by Mid April. You think its good enough for clones? Have any exp. growing them outdoors??


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Good information as usual gixxerman. Are there any threads on here you know that cover 'lst' step by step for dummies? I know its pretty much tie down, but I am wondering if there is a secret to the tying. I will try to get some pictures of the tie down i did. I would say the main stem instead of being a good straight 90 degree angle, i brought it down to about 60 degrees incline. My plan is to probably bring it all the way to 45 degrees. ****However, as I have seen when i tied it down initially. Some branches get too close to the ground, almost lying against the ground i would say. What do i with these branches??? I cut one down because since it had some contact with the ground there was damage on it that was not present on the others.
> 
> Note: As you can see from the pictures, and the setup i have around the plant. It does not receive any direct sunlight, harldly any i would say. Doing 'lst' I have noticed makes it receive much less sunlight than the little it is already receiving. Any thoughts??? I will also try to do a thread on all the insects i encounter in my garden with pictures included. I think some might be a GRAVE issue.


You could probably get away with spreading your cover out a bit now; with it so close to the ground and all... As for LSTing technique I've seen everything from pipe cleaners to bread ties to yarn! So long as the tie isn't tight around the stalk, don't want to "choke" them out! Also, as Hick mentioned, Once in direct sunlight, the branches will look to the skies... Those that don't, or sit in the shadow of another should be removed... IMHO... Anyone else wanna chime in here about LST!?


----------



## Syke (Apr 28, 2011)

BTW Males take wayy less effort to keep happy


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> .. Anyone else wanna chime in here about LST!?



It made me see giant spiders! :shocked:... 
Oh, wait.......... that was LS*D*, ... silly me :doh:


----------



## Locked (Apr 28, 2011)

Syke said:
			
		

> BTW Males take wayy less effort to keep happy


_*Well that is good if all you are looking for is a pollen bukakki party.......*_:holysheep:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 28, 2011)

I see this is turning into a comedy thread...:rofl:


----------

